# Shifa's First Merit List 2012 Released



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Shifa's *first* merit list has been posted on their website I think. It shows your overall rank in the college so therefore can be considered pretty much a merit list. Although anyone in the top 200 has a chance because many will opt for other colleges. But here's the link anyway:
Shifa College of Medicine - Cumulative List of Applicants - Admissions 2012

I made it into the top 80, don't want to give my identity, but I'm very happy!


----------



## medi (Sep 13, 2012)

i made it to the top 40 and i'm FLYINGG lolz


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

medi said:


> i made it to the top 40 and i'm FLYINGG lolz


Wow, that's great! Apparently there was no need for you to be tense in the first place. Congrats!


----------



## medi (Sep 13, 2012)

heartbreak said:


> Wow, that's great! Apparently there was no need for you to be tense in the first place. Congrats!


lol thankyou so much...btw congrats to you too


----------



## imran786tahir (Sep 27, 2012)

medi said:


> lol thankyou so much...btw congrats to you too


Lol my name is on 108 ! Do i have a chance ?


----------



## anonymous26 (Oct 17, 2012)

imran786tahir said:


> Lol my name is on 108 ! Do i have a chance ?


Yes.I called the admission office and they said letters will be issued to top 128


----------



## imran786tahir (Sep 27, 2012)

Thnk u and thnk god !


----------



## anonymous26 (Oct 17, 2012)

I got into top 60.


----------



## Aysha (Sep 11, 2012)

Merit Number 25!!! :woot:


----------



## Shahan Khan (Aug 27, 2012)

anonymous26 said:


> Yes.I called the admission office and they said letters will be issued to top 128


You sure about this thing? Because I am 128.


----------



## medi (Sep 13, 2012)

so everyone got this e-mail from SCM with attached documents n all???


----------



## Aysha (Sep 11, 2012)

medi said:


> so everyone got this e-mail from SCM with attached documents n all???



Yes


----------



## anonymous26 (Oct 17, 2012)

Shahan Khan said:


> You sure about this thing? Because I am 128.


Well that is what they told me when I asked them how many candidates are they going to send admission letters to !


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

What Shifa does and even did last year is that they give admission to a lot more than 100 students, so the 128 thing is probably right. But since a lot of guys who get admission go to public colleges if they get admission, the number drops to around 85 local students that they claim because around 40 people will probably opt for cheaper colleges. That is why if you received the E-Mail, it says there is a chance that the second merit list won't even be released.


----------



## ridaa (Oct 7, 2011)

yayy to everyone who got in


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Congratulations to everyone who is getting admissions! :thumbsup:

This is my favorite part of the year -- after all the tension has been built up and you're all stressed out and then you find out that you've been admitted. 

Very happy to see you all doing so well.


----------



## Arslan Chaudry (Sep 28, 2012)

Got 193
Screwed in Interview LOL
Any chance?
What was the ending merit Number of 2011 ?


----------



## Chachu (Mar 29, 2012)

Last year it went up till more than 170. I wonder how it'll go this year.


----------



## Lt. Notebook (Sep 27, 2012)

My merit is just below 220.....I'm screwed....Anyone got any statistics from previous years to give me any hope?


----------



## cute (Aug 27, 2012)

anonymous ithink this 128 top means local plus internationl total, and not only 128 from local candidates list. or did they mention otherwise


----------



## psychotrez (Oct 24, 2012)

if they are selecting 129 students and somehow all of them submit their fee,will they admit all of them or will they refund the fee for the bottom 40 ?


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

They'll probably have to accept them by law...but it's not gonna happen!
Remember, private institutions are usually all about money, they'll rip you off for the prices, but they'll make sure you get what you paid for once you've paid. That's generally how it works.

P.S: And welcome to the forum!


----------



## myctoRule (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks to Allah almighty, i made into the top 10 on the cummulative list of candidates!!


----------



## sidnaq (Oct 1, 2011)

top 10! :woot: but i am probably going to drop out. many others will do so i suppose. so people with lower merit might just have a good chance


----------



## anonymous26 (Oct 17, 2012)

cute said:


> anonymous ithink this 128 top means local plus internationl total, and not only 128 from local candidates list. or did they mention otherwise


well i dont know . probably you should call the admission office and ask them to satisfy yourself or wait for the selection letter till 1st nov.


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

myctoRule said:


> Thanks to Allah almighty, i made into the top 10 on the cummulative list of candidates!!


Congrats to you and sidnaq as well!:thumbsup:
Are you gonna go for it or are you gonna drop out?


----------



## Hammad1994 (Oct 25, 2012)

My merit number is 131. Do I have a chance of getting in.


----------



## psychotrez (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks heartbreak
i received an email for fee structure detail and code of conduct .does that mean that I have got the admission or did they send this mail to everyone ?


----------



## ridaa (Oct 7, 2011)

When will classes start?


----------



## anonymous26 (Oct 17, 2012)

same question here..when are the classes going to start?


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

psychotrez said:


> Thanks heartbreak
> i received an email for fee structure detail and code of conduct .does that mean that I have got the admission or did they send this mail to everyone ?


Can't say, I did get that E-Mail but I'm in the top 85. They will send the official letters on the 1st of Nov I think. So only a day or two.


----------



## Aysha (Sep 11, 2012)

Does anybody know what is the money refund policy if one decides to drop the college and join some other college instead? Before commencement of classes and after 1st and 2nd week?


----------



## hjkayani (Apr 2, 2011)

*When Do Classes Start*



ridaa said:


> When will classes start?


I'm not sure about the coming batch but i joined Shifa last year and our classes started on 14th November


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

Aysha said:


> Does anybody know what is the money refund policy if one decides to drop the college and join some other college instead? Before commencement of classes and after 1st and 2nd week?


i dont think there is refund policy


----------



## myctoRule (Sep 23, 2011)

thanks Heartbreak! but i think i am going to drop out because my first preference would be Lahore medical colleges


----------



## medi (Sep 13, 2012)

Shifa's first official merit list has been displayed on their website


----------



## anonymous26 (Oct 17, 2012)

@cute
Now I can confirm that its 129 without international candidates 

@Everybody
Do we have to submit fee tomorrow or wait for the selection letter ? like do we have to show it there while paying the fee?


----------



## medi (Sep 13, 2012)

I don't think so cz it wasn't mentioned in the fee details e-mail that we received....


----------



## Hera Javed (Aug 28, 2012)

who is going to stay in the shifa hostel this yr?


----------



## anonymous26 (Oct 17, 2012)

Hera Javed said:


> who is going to stay in the shifa hostel this yr?


maybe i stay in hostel


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

myctoRule said:


> thanks Heartbreak! but i think i am going to drop out because my first preference would be Lahore medical colleges


Oh I see, good luck over there then! IA you'll make it there too.

- - - Updated - - -

So apparently 129 are on the first interview list, and I guess the top 200 have a decent chance. Btw did you people start getting the invitation letters? I just got mine from TCS maybe 10 minutes ago. Not E-Mail or SMS.


----------



## Shahan Khan (Aug 27, 2012)

Shifa Hostel is pretty expensive. I will be staying in any hostel but not the one from shifa. So if any of the boys who will stay in hostel and want it to be economically feasible I suggest that we can coordinate here a find a good place for living near Shifa. Together we can find a good and cheaper one. 
Because believe me guys I had liven in Islamabad for my A'levels in a hostel 2 years and its expensive.


----------



## MaSTeRMInD (Sep 24, 2012)

<==== This guy is with you.......I have also heard that the hostel is not worth the cost and was hoping to find a hostel in the nearby I-8/2 streets...


----------



## Shahan Khan (Aug 27, 2012)

I know a students from shifa who has friends living in hostels other then that of shifa. I can ask for the address of their hostels and we can check them too. Because living with seniors from Shifa will be a better option. Anyone want to coordinate can contact me through a private message.


----------



## TashuRocks (Nov 1, 2012)

My merit number is in 190's
Do i have a chance ? :'(
Guys please updating us with how many people submitted the fee.
I really pray that i must get in :'(


----------



## Amna Khan (Oct 19, 2012)

my merit num is in 160s  plzzzzzz tel me i hav a chance


----------



## Hassan Babar 05 (Oct 12, 2012)

*Shifa's FIRST Merit List 2012 Released*

No one will allow u guys to touch patients in Shifa international hospital


----------



## ComputerKid (May 23, 2012)

Hassan Babar 05 said:


> No one will allow u guys to touch patients in Shifa international hospital


This isn't true. See this post: http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-medical-schools/5529-shifa-shaikh-zayed.html#post44590


----------



## TashuRocks (Nov 1, 2012)

Guys any update how many students deposited the fee ?


----------



## anonymous26 (Oct 17, 2012)

TashuRocks said:


> Guys any update how many students deposited the fee ?




15


----------



## TashuRocks (Nov 1, 2012)

anonymous26 said:


> 15


Thank you so much anonymous26 
keep updating us please


----------



## Irt (Sep 6, 2012)

*Accommodation*

Hey what are most people doing for accommodation, this question is mostly directed at foreign students? but any advice would appreciated!


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Amna Khan said:


> my merit num is in 160s  plzzzzzz tel me i hav a chance


90% chance...you should easily make it through iA

Most people are gonna deposit their fees on the 6th and 7th because:
1)-This is Pakistan, the early bird doesn't get the worm, nah because the worms come out late,
2)-They're keeping their options open till the last day,
3)-That's what everyone I know is doing including myself,

But you could expect at least around 50 or so to end up dropping out in favor of cheaper colleges.


----------



## TashuRocks (Nov 1, 2012)

Heartbreak please don't give us heart attacks =| 
I wish and i pray, and i pray and i pray only < 40 seats must be filled.
Remaining with the 50 seats so that they can opt for atleast 65 more people


----------



## medi (Sep 13, 2012)

heartbreak said:


> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> . Btw did you people start getting the invitation letters? I just got mine from TCS maybe 10 minutes ago. Not E-Mail or SMS.


yeah got mine yesterday..n have submitted the fee too..soo its all done!! #HAPPYY


----------



## hammi3 (Oct 8, 2009)

Congratulations to all those who made it!!!! and lets hope for those of you who couldn't make to the first merit list. good luck !!


----------



## Malkera (Jul 27, 2012)

medi said:


> yeah got mine yesterday..n have submitted the fee too..soo its all done!! #HAPPYY


Medi how much u Paid?
*I mean what is the fee structure of Shifa for first year?*


----------



## medi (Sep 13, 2012)

Malkera said:


> Medi how much u Paid?
> *I mean what is the fee structure of Shifa for first year?*


Its 8 lac 54 thousand excluding the hostel dues (i.e 3,50000)


----------



## Malkera (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks for fee structure...


----------



## ridaa (Oct 7, 2011)

So I've deposited the fees today and orientation is on 2nd dec 2012.


----------



## medi (Sep 13, 2012)

Yupp....n classes starting from 3rd dec...God! I'm excited + nervous alreadyy!!!


----------



## anonymous26 (Oct 17, 2012)

ridaa said:


> So I've deposited the fees today and orientation is on 2nd dec 2012.


And what was your registration number or something like that,it was written on the bottom left of the yellow sheet basically tells you how many students paid the fee before you

- - - Updated - - -

Hey can anybody tell me what books do we have to get?


----------



## Amna Khan (Oct 19, 2012)

hey .. any idea on how many students have deposited the fee ?


----------



## ridaa (Oct 7, 2011)

mine was 28


----------



## TashuRocks (Nov 1, 2012)

Guys? Any update ? How many people submitted their dues?


----------



## anonymous26 (Oct 17, 2012)

How many of u submittef your fees today?
What was your reg number..
And did anybody get bookslip from shifa?


----------



## Hammad1994 (Oct 25, 2012)

Hey does it seem as if there will be a second list or has the top 129 cashed in there oppurtunity.


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

The second merit list is out and the result is...shocking. Never expected such a low number considering last year was 55.


----------



## anonymous26 (Oct 17, 2012)

So 2nd list of Shifa has been released too with 38 candidates..feel lik there will be a 3rd one too :s


----------



## Amna Khan (Oct 19, 2012)

yay i finally got my name in on the second list


----------



## sidnaq (Oct 1, 2011)

its irrelevant to ask, but please somebody tell me dropping out from a merit no. 10 on shifa's 1st list , for RMC was a good idea?! because this thread http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-medical-schools/208-review-rawalpindi-medical-college-rmc.html is just scaring the hell out of me! :!:


----------



## anonymous26 (Oct 17, 2012)

sidnaq said:


> its irrelevant to ask, but please somebody tell me dropping out from a merit no. 10 on shifa's 1st list , for RMC was a good idea?! because this thread http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-medical-schools/208-review-rawalpindi-medical-college-rmc.html is just scaring the hell out of me! :!:


Well the facilities might not be good but private colleges cant compete with the clinical exposure that government colleges give and I think that is what matters in the end !


----------



## 123456789 (Aug 22, 2011)

sidnaq said:


> its irrelevant to ask, but please somebody tell me dropping out from a merit no. 10 on shifa's 1st list , for RMC was a good idea?! because this thread http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-medical-schools/208-review-rawalpindi-medical-college-rmc.html is just scaring the hell out of me! :!:


Me too didnt pay shifa's fee in hope of getting into rmc wats ure aggregate ?


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

The reason I'd have preferred RMC (if I had a chance there...which I don't) was that it's far more affordable. Shifa is like 5-6 times more expensive than RMC, but it's certainly not 5-6 times better. I'd say they are equal overall but RMC is equal at a far better price for the knowledge you get even if you may get more knowledge in Shifa. So given I had the option, I would choose RMC regardless of the hygiene or facilities.


----------



## sidnaq (Oct 1, 2011)

123456789 said:


> Me too didnt pay shifa's fee in hope of getting into rmc wats ure aggregate ?


90.105 % :happy:
for rmc! ok thankyou people that made me feel better. and congratz to all who are going to shifa:thumbsup:


----------



## MaSTeRMInD (Sep 24, 2012)

Does anyone have any info. about the books......will they be provided by Shifa or do we have to buy them?


----------



## Grimes (Aug 26, 2012)

sidnaq said:


> its irrelevant to ask, but please somebody tell me dropping out from a merit no. 10 on shifa's 1st list , for RMC was a good idea?! because this thread http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-medical-schools/208-review-rawalpindi-medical-college-rmc.html is just scaring the hell out of me! :!:


That... is a thread from 2006. In any case RMC > Shifa plainly because the former is a govt college and therefore it will later help you in your clinical training. Students from govt colleges have a large number of patients to practice upon. The kind of case you will get ten times a day being govt student you won't get as a private one. So the more you practice the better you get.


----------



## anonymous26 (Oct 17, 2012)

so no third list?
who is going to shifa?


----------



## amd-mj (Nov 15, 2012)

Is there going to be a third merit list for Shifa or have the admissions closed now?


----------



## anonymous26 (Oct 17, 2012)

*Help Needed From Current Shifa Students !*

I wanted to ask current shifa students that what are disectors or disector notebooks?
do we have to buy them for disection on dead bodies ?
And if so which writer or publisher i mean , we need to buy?
help would be appreciated ! thanks


----------



## medi (Sep 13, 2012)

Guys what about the books n stuff...what are we supposed to have with us when we enter college?? any idea yet or should we just wait for the orientation for all these details??::


----------



## Shahan Khan (Aug 27, 2012)

medi said:


> Guys what about the books n stuff...what are we supposed to have with us when we enter college?? any idea yet or should we just wait for the orientation for all these details??::


I called Shifa today and they said we will get some booklets on orientation where we will find all the details about books and stuff. And when I asked the same question that what are we supposed to have with us when we enter college they said nothing :cool!: Actually there will be a book stall within the college and my friend from Shifa told me that we can get all our books from there. Cheap and better quality.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 1, 2013)

Could all of you who got in share your aggregates please?


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Dolly, you could just go to the UHS website and open their admission merit list 2012


----------

